

Weekend project: First HTML5 Game, more levels added! - renas
http://www.highlinux.com/wanna-get-high?wp

======
jakejake
towlie is the worst character ever! seriously, though, how do you play? i
start with 3 each of alcohol and tobacco and seems like no matter the
combination I just run out of them. great weekend project with html5!

~~~
renas
Hi,

this is indeed the idea of the game, you should combine the highs in a proper
way that brings you to the top.

You can definitely go through all the 16 levels with no problems.

Towelie? Is the best character ever! :D

cheers,

~~~
jakejake
you might need to include a training level or some kind of hint because,
although I can see that doing things in different order make a difference,
there's no visual clues and I'm not even close to getting to the top of level
1.

